# Can Pigeons Eat Pears?



## first flight (Apr 15, 2008)

hey every one my pigeon lilo is great and today I taght her to play hide and go seek except only she can be it i always have to hide!

anyways i wanted to give her a treat and i had some pears is that ok to give her?
please let me know!


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

Some pigeons do enjoy a bit of fruit and vegetables but you should take care to prepare the treat for them. That means throughly washing the item or peeling off the outside covering, then chop the item in tiny chunks that are about the size of the medium sized seeds the bird eats. What the bird does not eat right away-----take it away and throw it away. Fruits & veggies grow bacteria very quickly when sitting in the open after peeling.
Most pigeons love chopped greens, like chickory, chard, spinach, romaine,kale, etc.


----------



## first flight (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks I'll try that tomarrow!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's great, you should get some pics or a video of her playing hide and seek with you, I bet it's really cute.  You can give her unsalted, raw peanuts too as a treat.


----------



## first flight (Apr 15, 2008)

*awesome*

thats a great idea thanks !!!!


----------

